#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  Some of the needful softwares for computers

## ericssion

I have posted some of the needful softwares for computers. All are tested softwares. Download it if u needed.......


1. RAM CLEANER



RamCleaner is a new powerful system utility from Benutec Software that helps you get the most out of your computer without being a Windows expert. RamCleaner can free up memory and other resources. It can optimize your reassign CPU resources to improve performance, prevent crashes and reduce startup times considerably. 

RamCleaner increases system performance by making more RAM available for your applications and the operating system. It also recovers memory left behind by faulty applications which do not return used memory back to the operating system. This allows a more productive experience in Windows and less frequent reboots. Also there is a process manager which allows you to manipulate running applications which may also effect memory. 
RamCleaner - allows to increase considerably speed of a computer due to an effective utilization of memory. For example, you can allocate the certain memory size for work of this or that program, to clear unused areas of memory in the event that the empty seat has ended, to lead a defragmentation of memory. Thus from you it is not required any specific knowledge - program RamCleaner knows, that she does. 

Key Benefits of RamCleaner: 

- Increase The Speed of Your Computer! 
- Make Your RAM More Efficient! 
- Recover 100% of memory leaks! 
- Reduce Windows and Application Crashes! 
- Helps Stop Internet Explorer Freezing and Crashing! 
- Control running applications for better performance! 
- See exactly how much memory you have at all




```
http://www.easy-share.com/1903454167/ram_cleaner_6.7.rar
```



2. LOCK MY PC V4.7

Lock My PC is an easy in use and compact tool for quick computer locking when you leave it unattended. It shows a lock screen, disables Windows hot keys and mouse. You can lock your PC with a hotkey or from the system tray. To unlock the computer you must enter correct password only. Unlike another similar computer lock software that cannot lock Ctrl+Alt+Del on a computer running Windows XP, our Lock My PC runs own keyboard driver to block such key combinations. 


Features and benefits 

Quick and safe computer lock by hot key, or mouse click 
 Autolock when computer is idle 
 Correct Ctrl+Alt+Del lock 
 Bulletproof startup lock (couldn't be bypassed in safe mode) 
 Different installation mode  setup for home or corporate use 
 CD/DVD ROM doors lock 
 Multi user support 
 Multimonitor support 
 Auto turnoff when computer is locked for a long time 
 Blind password option 
 Stealth mode 
 Windows XP x64 compatibility 
 Custom lock screens 
 Cycling lock screen images 
 Screen saving effects 
 Lock screen transparency  you can view movies under the locked screen 
 Password protected settings, quit and uninstall 
 Command line options 
 Custom lock screens and transparent lock screen options 
 Your computer can be used as a presentation machine




```
http://www.easy-share.com/1903551105/LMPC47MORPH.rar
```


3.SHARP WORLD CLOCK



Sharp World Clock: World Time, World Map and Time Zone Calculator 
Do you have friends, relatives or business partners all over the world and in different time zones? Is it important for you to know the exact time in the world - on the other side of the globe or in a different state of your own country? Dealing with different time zones is essential for your work as a manager, broker, stock trader or currency trader? Are you disappointed in slow, ad-cluttered online time services and want to try something better and more refined? How would you like a state-of-the-art, fully customizable and elegant little international world time clock program for your Windows desktop? Look no further, you have come to the right place! Sharp World Clock is probably the most sophisticated and beautiful time zone clock program for the Windows desktop, perfectly designed for demanding private and business users. 

Sharp World Clock is not only a universal time zone clock with almost every function you can imagine, using the most sophisticated modern programming techniques - it can even help you to improve your knowledge with Country Flags on its interface and the State Borders on its built-in World Map and is fun, intuitively and easy to use. It's not just a tool - it's also a toy! 

Thanks to the always up-to-date implementation of Daylight Saving (DST) rules (for every time zone, with web update), this program will always tell you the exact time in every location on earth. It also displays the precise Sunrise and Sunset time for each location and even the current Moon Phase as well as the date of the next full moon and new moon. There is a built-in Time Zone Converter / Calculator, a multiple Alarm Clock with 10 alarms: one-time, daily, every specific day of the week... and a Calendar with reminder plus Atomic (Internet) Time Synch, System Tray mode, a Click-Through-Mode and an Always-On-Top mode. A powerful and easy-to-use RSS/Atom Feed Reader with search function keeps you in touch with your favourite news feeds from the internet! Hide and show the program window with a simple mouse click at the tray icon or use a (customizable) hotkey, for instance "Control + Numpad0"! Ready for multi-monitor-environments and Windows Vista, both 32 and 64 bit. 

* Virtually unlimited number of clocks - digital, analogue, or both 
* Fully customizable fonts, colors and background images 
* Many pre-configured time formatters (or create your own, even in foreign languages), including Swatch beat 
* World map with earth shadow, symbolic sun and up-to-date country borders 
* Country flags for every country in the world, optionally on top of the clock faces 
* Internal sunrise, sunset and moon phase calculation to the minute - with no internet connection required 
* Unique "artifical sky" (shows the sun's position, the length of the day and whether it is day or night) 
* Time zone converter / time zone calculator, time comparison table and dialing codes for planning phone conferences 
* Time slider, to temporarily change the time for all clocks within a +/- 12 hour span 
* Show a shadow on "out-of-office" clocks, so you can see at a glance whether it is office time or not 
* Integrated alarm clock with up to ten separate alarms and optional sound signal - use any wav, mp3, wma or mid file (use your favorite song, if you like) 
* Integrated calendar with reminder function, both for one-time events and annual events, like birthdays 
* Powerful RSS/Atom feed reader with search function for news junkies - more than 60 feeds are included 
* Atomic clock (internet time / NIST) synchronization, both manually and automatic (every day, every hour) with many pre-configured time servers 
* Realistic optional hourly / quarterly chime (church bell / grandfather's clock style) - chime once or 1..12 times every hour / 1..3 times every quarter 
* System tray (hidden) mode; click the tray icon (or use a hotkey) to hide or show the program window with optional fading effect 
* Export / Import function to save and transfer your settings 
* Configurable hotkeys to hide and show the program window and to power off your monitor(s) during work breaks 
* Runs under Windows 98 / ME / 2000 / Server 2003 / XP / Vista with .Net framework 2.0, both 32 and 64 bit versions




```
http://www.easy-share.com/1903544998/Sharp.World.Clock.v4.35.WinAll.Incl.******-CRD.rar
```



4. ACTIVE DESKTOP CALANDER



Active Desktop Calendar is fully customizable calendar features notes, tasks, alarms, and displays its data on your desktop through blending with existing wallpaper. You can organize your data in layers and share them with other people on a local area network. The program can integrate with Outlook and show its appointments and tasks on the desktop. If you synchronize your PDA device (Pocket PC, Palm, smartphone) with Outlook then through this connection you also get a synchronization with PDA as a side effect. 
There are options for changing calendar icons, fonts and colors, marking weekdays of choice and marking dates with notes and/or alarms. You can have a text only version of the calendar and choose between displaying one, two or three months on the desktop. 
Recurrence patterns are available for both notes and alarms. An alarm can be stand alone or attached to a note. If interactive desktop option is enabled, the program accepts direct clicks on dates, notes and tasks displayed on the desktop. 

You can set each note to normal, private or invisible desktop view. Private notes are displayed as generic text reminder and invisible notes are not displayed at all. Printing calendar data is easy and includes an option to choose date range for printing notes. 
Special desktop pictures option allows you to add some of your pictures to existing desktop background. Comma separated values .CSV format is supported for data export and import. Tablet PC users should not worry as the program detects desktop orientation changes automatically. Finally, Active Desktop Calendar comes with world clock screen saver that shows your computer's system time, plus five major time zones around the world. 

Features: 
 Blends data with desktop wallpaper 
 Calendar, notes, tasks, alarms, contacts 
 Many recurrence patterns for notes/alarms 
 Interactive desktop interface 


 Fully customizable (icons, fonts, colors) 
 Data export/import/print (CSV, iCal) 
 Included preset calendars with holidays 
 Detects Tablet PC desktop orientation 
 Dual/multi monitor systems supported 
 Group calendar data in layers 
 Share data layers on a local area network 
 Direct connection with Outlook 
 Google calendar support 
 Automatic data backup 
 Many icons available for marking notes 
 Native 64-bit version available 

Supported OS: Windows 2000/XP/Vista 

What is new in Active Desktop Calendar 7.7: 
- Automatic calendar pop-up at specified time 
Typically this option is useful when you keep your computer running all the time, but would still like to have the calendar view show up on the screen automatically every morning. The option is available in the Settings  General dialog box under Automation.




```
http://www.easy-share.com/1903540497/ActDeskCal77090202.rar
```


5.XTERM MEDICAL DICTIONARY




Need to know what that medical term means in plain English? 
Browse a comprehensive dictionary of medical terms. Its all presented in a handy, easy to use application that includes a search engine with wildcard and incorrect spelling searches. The database of medical terms is updated twice a month and the software features a function to easily download and add these updates. 

Check periodically for updates through update tab 
This version includes images, tables, links, and web links. 

As soon as you install this, it automatically checks for updates and will download and install them for you.




```
http://www.easy-share.com/1903501180/xtermMedicalDic2.0.11.rar
```


6. AUTO WALL PAPER CHANGER



Does not need much explanations...too simple




```
http://www.easy-share.com/1903511905/Automatic_Wallpaper_changer.rar
```



Say a simple Thanks if u like my post.....it   (wil be continue...)See More: Some of the needful softwares for computers

----------


## reservoirengineer

----

----------


## mediaramesh

gud & thanks.......

----------


## DORIO

StorageCrypt 2   ( Last version v2.0.1 ) 

Encrypt and password protect  second hard drive , portable hard drive , flash memory disk. It's so faster that few seconds is enough for encrypting 100GB drive .It's easy to use for anyone with a minimum  computer skills . 
Do you have lot of movies, audios, documents on portable drive and care about  someone accesses your data by stealth ? StorageCrypt is the solution. StorageCrypt allows you to  encrypt and password protect removable and fixed drives, including USB drives, Memory Sticks, Flash cards , PCMCIA drives and more . It uses 128 bit AES encryption for maximum security and does not store the password on the removable device. Once encrypted, the removable drive can not be opened on any  computer .  StorageCrypt can work on public partition . You may take it to anywhere on the fly without the software installed on each machine . 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## reservoirengineer

----

----------


## is124el

Thanks bro.GBU

----------


## IOx

Thanks!!! nice post

----------


## dipak_m

i am unable to open rar file of ram cleaner. Please upload again.
Thanks

----------


## f81aa

ericssion, thank you

----------


## Ramzan

Dear 
I am not able to download that files from easy share,have you removed from there??

----------

